# Predator control



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

I'm just wondering if Anyone has ever used an air rifle to protect their livestock. I will be putting our chicks outside soon in a coop and we have stray cats and raccoons in the area. But I have neighbors and someone told me that air rifles are quiet. Just curious if anyone has any experience with them 


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## LittleWings (Jul 15, 2013)

It depends on the air rifle. Some are quieter than others but they still make a distinctive gunshot sound. They are not as loud as a 22 but can do about as much damage. Here is one I want. http://www.pyramydair.com/s/m/Benjamin_NPS_Air_Rifle/2055


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

I had a pellet gun when I lived closer to town. It made a loud crack akin to a stick being broke, nothing like a gun shot. For being a 20 year old beak action, she serves her purpose. Even now I'll use her instead of the .243 for moving off critters I don't want dead or are too close to my horses.


----------



## hellofromtexas (Feb 16, 2014)

Careful with those. My great uncle accidentally killed his chicken with one. 

The best predator control is making it so they don't get in there in the first place. I sound like you have diggers. You may want to consider burying hardware cloth or aprons.


----------



## Fiere (Feb 26, 2014)

Cats and raccoons don't generally dig to get into a coop. 
I think the OP was wondering what she could use as a "runner offer" of problematic animals before they get to the chickens.


----------



## TheLazyL (Jun 20, 2012)

I have a Benjamin air rifle in .177 caliber. Dad gave it to me when I was about 10 years. 10 pumps will drop squirrels.

Here's a link to the modern version: <Click Here>


----------



## powderhogg01 (Jun 4, 2013)

I use a cheap gamo air rifle. break action. it hills foxes and ***** no problem. I would not recomend a high powered rifle is the OP is looking for a runner off-er. as the gun I have shoots nearly as hard as a .22 and will critically wound anything its hits...


----------



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

Thanks everyone


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

